# Stahls� Debuts U.S. Army Officially Licensed Transfers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Stahls’ Debuts U.S. Army Officially Licensed Transfers*

Stahls’ is proud to announce eight U.S. Army officially licensed transfer designs that showcase the brotherhood, patriotism, and strength of the United States Army. Four of the screen printed transfers are unique, colorful, full-front designs while four more feature the familiar “Army Strong” logo/slogan, marking the first time this popular expression has been available as a heat transfer. 

The transfer designs are sold in packs of 12. In addition to 12 full-front designs, all design packages feature 12 left-chest (5-by-5-inch) and 24 yoke (1.5-by-1.5-inch) “Army Strong” transfers. Application instructions and a promotional color flier also are included.

The new U.S. Army transfers are Stahls’ first licensed offerings outside of professional sports. The eight debut designs, along with ordering information, can be viewed at Stahls.com/Army, and additional original transfers are coming soon.

Royalties for this program will go toward the U.S. Army Morale, Welfare and Recreation program (MWR) www.armymwr.com/ . By federal law, licensing fees paid to the U.S. Army for the use of its trademarks provide support to the Army Trademark Licensing Program and net licensing revenue is devoted to U.S. Army Morale, Welfare and Recreation programs®.” 

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

